# $1 a pack...



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2016)

I said that I would quit smoking when cigarettes reached a $1 a pack...

Now my inhaler costs $10 a puff!!!!! 
.


----------



## IKE (Jun 17, 2016)

How's the quitting going Ken ?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 17, 2016)

I remember when a pack of smokes cost 26 cents.


----------



## Robusta (Jun 17, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I remember when a pack of smokes cost 26 cents.



I used to buy mine from the cigarette machine in my Uncles gas station.  I think 
they were 35¢,and a book of matches was 2¢.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 17, 2016)

And you got a pack of matches.


TIL In 1955, cigarettes were sold in vending machines that only accepted quarters, but a pack of cigarettes cost only 23 cents. Instead of raising the price, cigarette manufacturers included two pennies in the package. (pcgs.com)
submitted 1 year ago by Kidilli


----------



## jujube (Jun 17, 2016)

Remember when gas was getting ready to hit $1 a gallon back in the 70's? Oh, the outcry.  "NOBODY IS GOING TO PAY $1 FOR A GALLON OF GAS!  PEOPLE WILL JUST STOP DRIVING!"  Yep


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2016)

IKE said:


> How's the quitting going Ken ?



It is a tough battle but I am getting there!!!!


----------



## IKE (Jun 18, 2016)

What seems to be working the best for you.......cold turkey, tapering off, Nicorette products ?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 18, 2016)

When I quit, I used the patch.  However, I think mindset is more important..  I had to really WANT to quit before I was successful.  No amount of lecturing by family or my doctor worked..  It had to be MY decision..


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 18, 2016)

It took several attempts for me, finally going cold turkey worked...one thing that helped was brushing your teeth and mouth after eating, helps with the craving.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 18, 2016)

Patch, meetings, pills, hypnotized, gum. Nothing worked for me until I realized I had to do it on my own. I did, in 1999, but a bit to late for my health.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 18, 2016)

After back surgery, I spent 4 days in the hospital, where, of course, I couldn't smoke.

When I got home, I thought, "WOW, I 've got 4 days on this; let's see how long I can keep this up!?"

And, I did.................Quit cold turkey.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 18, 2016)

I admire the folks who can quit cold turkey. Hubby was like that, but he wasn't a heavy smoker either so he could kind of take 'em or leave 'em. I've been hooked on cherry lozenges for more than ten years. Smells much nicer than cigarettes.


----------



## Robusta (Jun 18, 2016)

I smoked for 43 years. Tried every method known to man to quit. Nothing worked. Two years ago I tried again, cold turkey. I never told myself that I was quitting, just doing the best that I could.
Two years on I'm still doing the best I can and  still haven't lit one up. It still is a struggle every day. It would be so easy just to start again. 
Once a junkie always a junkie!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2016)

IKE said:


> What seems to be working the best for you.......cold turkey, tapering off, Nicorette products ?



Using Nicotine Lozenges, down to 2 to 4 cigars (actually I smoke Swisher Sweets cigars) a day (did about 30 a day). My wife controls the pack as I can not control myself.

I use my Breo Inhaler at 7AM and try and not smoke as long as possible after that!!


----------



## oldman (Jun 20, 2016)

Back when airlines allowed smoking on-board, I often flew with a co-pilot that smoked, even in the cockpit. When I made Captain, I refused to allow any smoking in the cockpit. If I flew with a F/O (First Officer) that was a smoker, a few of them would go through what almost appeared to be withdraw. I had one F/O that became so nervous and upset that he had to go back in the coach section to have a smoke about once every hour. I guess that a five and a half hour flight is too long to go without a smoke.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 20, 2016)

oldman said:


> Back when airlines allowed smoking on-board, I often flew with a co-pilot that smoked, even in the cockpit. When I made Captain, I refused to allow any smoking in the cockpit. If I flew with a F/O (First Officer) that was a smoker, a few of them would go through what almost appeared to be withdraw. I had one F/O that became so nervous and upset that he had to go back in the coach section to have a smoke about once every hour. I guess that a five and a half hour flight is too long to go without a smoke.



The hardest for me is during/after morning coffee and after supper!!!!!


----------

